# Poll!Whats your favourite Nielsen Symphony



## 3rdplanetsounds

What is your favourite Carl Nielson Symphony.My personal favourite has to be his sixth.


1.Symphony no.1
2.Symphony no.2 ('the four Temperaments')
3.Symphony no.3 ('Espansiva')
4.Symphony no.4 ('the Inextinguishable')
5.Symphony no.5
6.Symphony no.6


----------



## Rondo

I never really could get into Nielsen's Sixth. I have Blomstedt conducting all of them, and (among 3, 4, and 5) this is a tough selection!


----------



## confuoco

No. 4 mainly for its beautiful "word motto" and also for grand music motto, that victoriously ends this works. But I also like No. 3 very much.


----------



## Habib

*Nielsen Symphony No. 4*

I couldn't really vote because I only know his 4th symphony. It's an interesting piece, and I especially like the slow movement (very emotionally piercing) and the finale where the timpani continuosly interrupt the music. It's like a parody of a grand ending. I also heard one of his earlier symphonies (I think No. 2) on the radio, but my first impression was that he hadn't really found his voice at that stage, it seemed very similar to Brahms.


----------



## Lang

Very difficult to pick just one. I suppose for me the fifth would be the one I listen to most. But the 'Espansiva', number three, is such a wonderful work, and it seems churlish to ignore it. And then there is the eccentric sixth, in which the music seems to tear itself apart. And the second, with its melancholic slow movement, which has the same effect on me as the adagio of Tchaikowsky's sixth. More a question of which ones I would relinquish.


----------



## Kuhlau

I had to go with the Fourth - it stirs my blood so wildly. 

FK


----------



## Lark Ascending

The 3rd - those wordless vocals in the second movement swing it for me, also it was the very first symphony I heard played live by my city's orchestra.


----------



## Kuhlau

Yes, the Third Symphony does have a lot to recommend it.

FK


----------



## JTech82

I like them all and also his other orchestral works. His concertos are very interesting.


----------



## d.kowlesar

I'd go with No. four...


----------



## Lisztfreak

I chose No.5, but my full list would be as follows:

1. 5th
2. Espansiva (my heartbeat goes wild as soon as those loud hits open the work)
3. 1st
4. The Inextinguishable (I actually like the Finale much more than the rest of it)
5. Semplice
6. The Four Temperaments (although I like the flegmatic movement a lot)

A brilliant symphonist he was.


----------



## andruini

definitely 5.. the snare drum section in the Tempo Giusto made me go insane in that awesome classy way some pieces do.. but the 4th comes in a close second.


----------



## Lisztfreak

We only need one more voter for the 5th in order to have a nice proportional progression of voters (up to the 6th)... Just look at the pyramid in the poll.


----------



## JTech82

I thought about this some more and I like Symphony No. 2 "Four Temperaments" and Symphony No. 4 "Inextinguishable" probably the best. They get a virtual tie in my opinion.


----------



## EarlyCuyler

This is a very difficult poll. I love all 6. There are some amazing recordings of all of them. The dacapo DVD set of the DNRSO/Schonwandt playing all of them is amazing, as is their cycle under Dausgaard. The Cincinnati/Jarvi recording of the 5th is fantastic, as are the Chicago/Gould recording of the 2nd, and the Chicago/Martinon recording of the 4th.


----------



## starry

4th and none of the others come anywhere near.


----------



## Fsharpmajor

I like all of them, but the fifth is my favourite because of all the percussion.


----------



## JAKE WYB

starry said:


> 4th and none of the others come anywhere near.


I cant believe youd put the 5th with the rest

to me the 5th is the outstanding masterwork of Nielsens oevre - not only is it the most original and characteristic of his cycle it is the most powerful and exciting work to see live - the opening string lilting and the bassons and horns are as brught and atmosperic opening to any symphony and the ceaseless energy right through the last movement makes it thrilling in a way the 4th is not - and the 5th has what must be the most satisfying and exciting ending in any symphony even more than mahler or sibelius


----------



## Rondo

Generally, the Fourth is a pretty good symphony (though not the best, in my opinion). Unfortunately, many conductors make too much of a spectacle of it, rather than emphasize its musical quality.


----------



## joen_cph

The 5th with Bernstein should at least be heard before
any judgment; it makes this work one of the greatest
and most visionary works of the 20th century.


----------



## Tapkaara

I voted the 3rd.


----------



## WaterRat

joen_cph said:


> The 5th with Bernstein should at least be heard before
> any judgment; it makes this work one of the greatest
> and most visionary works of the 20th century.


Just caught the 5th with Bernstein on youtube. I love the energy he brings to it.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

For me it is number 5.


----------



## Pugg

WaterRat said:


> Just caught the 5th with Bernstein on youtube. I love the energy he brings to it.


Bernstein and Ashkenazy for me.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

WaterRat said:


> Just caught the 5th with Bernstein on youtube. I love the energy he brings to it.


Jascha Horenstein does an excellent recording of it also.:tiphat:


----------



## Merl

4th all the way for me.


----------



## njk345

Probably the 5th - I saw it live at Proms with John Storgards a few weeks ago and it was really intimate and gripping. The fact that it's two movements and that there's a literal battle between the snare-drummer and the orchestra in the first movement give it a certain edgy quality that I find fascinating (it was especially cool when the drummer very conspicuously walked off stage mid movement and took up his part again quite literally behind the box i was sitting in off stage!)


----------



## Becca

While the 5th is often described as being in 2 movements, the structure is closer to being in 4 movements with the first 2 and last 2 played continuously, similar to how all 4 movements of the 4th are played continuously.


----------



## Scarr

I have an early set by Ole Schmidt. Bracing performances, a little rough around the edges. Somehow suits the music. I like all of the symphonies but if pushed it would be Expansiva for me.


----------



## Christo

I love all of them, but No. 5 most. (And, to be honest: I like The Four Temperaments less than the other five).


----------



## Sloe

One vote for the first and the sixth each. 
They are not that bad.


----------



## znapschatz

I like all between 1 through 5, but only just getting acquainted with 6. The one I find most moving is 4, but 1 is the first I ever heard, and played the hell out of my recording (Blomstedt, Danish Radio Symphony,) and never got tired of it. Love it love it love it!


----------

